# A Little Help



## Kyeber (May 7, 2012)

I'm looking for something similar to this






I love this but its too short and I would like something longer. any suggestions?


----------



## humanbean (Mar 5, 2011)

Maybe:


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

thats a tough one


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

What do you want to do with it? That may help with making useful suggestions.


----------



## Kyeber (May 7, 2012)

Just something to listen to...I love just listening while i do homework or study...thanks humanbean^^


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

Well, there is a theory that Mozart makes one clever. 

I prefer baroque music as background music while I am concentrating. Vivaldi, Bach, Scarlatti are all good options for me. I find baroque music particularly helps me to blot out disturbing sounds while not creating a distraction.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Moira said:


> Well, there is a theory that Mozart makes one clever.
> 
> I prefer baroque music as background music while I am concentrating. Vivaldi, Bach, Scarlatti are all good options for me. I find baroque music particularly helps me to blot out disturbing sounds while not creating a distraction.


@ Moira, That is a very interesting observation; do you think that the effect it causes in you is due to its somewhat--at times--repetitive--almost mesmerizing--nature?


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Stravinsky ~ Concerto in D for String orchestra









Bohuslav Martinů - Toccata e Due Canzoni I. Toccata:





Karol Szymanowski ~ Violin Concerto No. 1




Full performance, taped live, starts @ 0'55''





Prokofiev ~ Violin concerto No. 1













This is lovely music, and so quiet it is maybe perfect 'background for near one-hour long 'sessions.'

Charles Koechlin ~ Les Heures persanes













Luigi Dallapiccola ~ Piccola Musica Notturna





Rzewski ~ Scratch Symphony, 1st mvmt. (0'00'' - 15'50'')





Another way to go, four pianos, cellular bits of music which slowly transform over the course of an hour and more - in one single pulse tempo. This can be either 'hypnotic' or 'good non-distracting wallpaper.'

Simeon Ten Holt ~ Canto Ostinato
Performance one, duration 1 hr 39 min




Performance two, duration ca. 3 hrs.





And for another kind of ambiance and for an atmosphere of concentration:
www.youtube.com/watch?v=gOkMzC2gCSA&feature=related


----------

